# Bacon with different types of bellies



## mark bacon (Nov 12, 2014)

Have doing bacon now for 2 years, and now its time to branch out to different types of bellies.  I have previously bought from a pork packing plant in Chicago, that has great prices, but would like a more ' GOURMET" type of bacon.  Have just recently tried a Kurobota belly, which was delicious ( and yes it was stupid expensive !! ) and was wondering if anyone has used Duroc or Mangalista bellies.  I have also tried a Berkshire, which was a little lean, but it could have just been that particular pig.

Thoughts on what is best breed (s) for this next phase of bacon ?


----------



## themule69 (Nov 14, 2014)

MARK BACON said:


> Have doing bacon now for 2 years, and now its time to branch out to different types of bellies.  I have previously bought from a pork packing plant in Chicago, that has great prices, but would like a more ' GOURMET" type of bacon.  Have just recently tried a Kurobota belly, which was delicious ( and yes it was stupid expensive !! ) and was wondering if anyone has used Duroc or Mangalista bellies.  I have also tried a Berkshire, which was a little lean, but it could have just been that particular pig.
> 
> Thoughts on what is best breed (s) for this next phase of bacon ?










  But I bet what ever you try will be good. I look forward to seeing your Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

